# Medicare Advantage Carriers No longer paying for consultation codes.



## eporras258 (Jan 20, 2010)

United Healthcare Medicare Advantage plans will no longer pay for the consulations as well as Avmed Medicare Advantage. Is anyone aware of any other?


----------



## cmcgarry (Jan 27, 2010)

Humana Medicare Advantage is following Medicare guidelines, as is every other MADV plan we contacted.  Therefore, our clinics are treating all MADV as if they were Medicare and not billing consult codes to them.


----------

